# Stock pics



## jahease (Mar 20, 2007)

This is my new 99 A6, only thing I've done is install a debadge on the hatch.


















_Modified by jahease at 6:46 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Purdy. I sure do like hatches.


----------



## JD7979 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Clear corners! lol


----------



## jahease (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Doing the timing belt at just over 80k miles. Ecj came over to help, and we would have had the whole thing back together if the pulley on the water pump didn't break. Now I have to wait till Monday to get a new pump. 








































































This is my biggest project yet, but its not as hard as it looks. Took about 3.5 hours to tear down. Will update when its finished. Anyone know if I might have an issue with all the oil near the alternator? Maybe its just road/higher mileage grime?


_Modified by jahease at 4:10 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (jahease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jahease* »_ Anyone know if I might have an issue with all the oil near the alternator? Maybe its just road/higher mileage grime?

If it looks like an oil leak, it might be possible. Ive heard of leaky seals on these, Mine has them. 
My mechanic told me not to worry about the leak unless I have to start adding oil between changes.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (jahease)*

I don't think you took quite enough pics...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

By the way, how do you 'install' a de-badge?


----------

